# Do you think cats know they have a name?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Does your cat respond when you call out their names? I have only 1 cat, it is probably easier cos I'm calling just him. Each time I call him, he will turn around to either give me a 'meow' or a 'umm..?'. So he knew I was calling him. But what about those of you who have more than one cat? Does the correct cat respond to names called?

I was quite surprised the other day while feeding the strays. I do address them by their names, but cos I only feed in the morning, I always doubt if they knew they have a name. But, just the other day, one of them ran off to hide from a young girl who tried to feed her. I went in search after feeding the rest, but did not expect to find her. I didn't see her, but when I started calling out her name...she came out of hiding much to my surprise. She knew I was calling out for her? or she just recognises my voice?


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

I think they know they have names, my cat comes when I call his name.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

pllamah said:


> I think they know they have names, my cat comes when I call his name.


She always knows when I call. Binks, Puss puss, Pussa'Willow. Kitty Mc Kat! Bed Times, Dinners. She respnds to all this. I think it is more the tone in my voice that she responds to . :catsm


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they know their names. Yuki will turn and sometimes meow when I say her name. If I'm just talking to my boyfriend she doesn't give the same response. I love blinking and squinting at her from a distance. She'll usually blink back and come over to curl up in my lap  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I would say they know their names. Winston, Niska and Cabbit all respond to their names. I would say Winston is the one that comes running the fastest when called. I guess he is not too proud.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

binkyhoo said:


> She always knows when I call. Binks, Puss puss, Pussa'Willow. Kitty Mc Kat! Bed Times, Dinners. She respnds to all this. I think it is more the tone in my voice that she responds to . :catsm


You could be right about the tone. Zenobi's name was Kravitz at the shelter, but she started to respond to Zenobi (I never called her Kravitz) almost immediately I got her home.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kobi comes no matter who's name I call...he thinks he may be missing out on food.

Maggie comes only when her name is called.

When I call Holly, she shows up about 10 minutes later with a look on her face like "this had better be important, I was busy".


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

I think they know you are calling specifically them by your voice tone, my cat has many nicknames and he comes or looks at any of them, I think because of intonation i use to call him.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Absolutely they know their names. At least my older cats do. When I call them, just one cat comes. My younger guy is still learning, he is less than a year old though. Also, when I had my old dog and my (now older) cat I would call them separately and they would turn and look at me. I tried calling the cat the dog's name, and he wouldn't respond. They definitely know


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When I call Murphy, I get a deafening silence. I, on the other hand, respond to his calls all the time. That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Of course they know they have names. They know their own names, they know their nicknames, and they know the names (and nicknames) of the other pets in the household too.


----------



## <3mykitties (Nov 19, 2012)

I adopted two kittens at the same time. We named them differently from the foster family and it took some time but they now respond to their names. Winston will play stupid when he's being naughty but overall he responds. Spencer was formerly Princess CeCe until we were at the vet and learned that "she" was really a "he" so we changed it to Spencer. Spence is still getting adjusted to his name but the past week or so is much more responsive.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine definately know there names. Anna will go rrrrrrt and her tail will stick straight up no matter where in the house she is. She only does this when her name is called and will even do it with strangers so I know for sure she knows her name. The other to respond when there name is called too.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

my cat's definitely understand the difference between certain word's even if said in the same tone of voice, each of my 4 cat's come to their own name but not each other's


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

All of mine know their names - even Baz who is utterly adorable but isn't the brightest candle on the tree. The Princess Tramp also has her own whistle that she knows and responds to even when she is at quite a sistance.


----------



## sara_michelle (Jan 17, 2012)

I think they can know. If they're both in the same room, I'll call out a name and only that cat will look up. Sometimes I'll call one of them from upstairs and only that cat will come find me.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

I think they can understand words and gestures too. For example I taught my cat to sit like a dog. When I say sit he will sit, but I have to follow with the snack, if I don't give snack, he won't sit if I repeat. Only sits for snacks. Or when I make a movement with my hand, means get off that, he gets off right away. Also he knows to go check on my son. I tell him "Gosha go check and say my sons name" and he runs to his room. But as far as their names, eiter they can retain many words or it's a combination of intonation and name, because I don't know how he can memorize all the nicknames I make up for him.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep. They know. They just option to not answer to it more than dogs do. I also feel they have names for one another and answer to one another when their name is called. I have seen it; and not just queens calling their kittens with a general queen call; but kittens called by name by their mom and coming when called.

Are you aware certain parrots name their chicks in the nest? Proven by science that they do this and that the parents and siblings from the nest continue to use the young birds' names to communicate when them after they are out of the nest and fledged.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Both of mine know their names and almost always come when called. 

MowMow only responds to his name (or one of his nicknames). If I call Shephered Book (or one of his nicknames) MowMow won't show up.

Shepherd Book KNOWS that MowMow isn't his name but depending on where I am (Like the kitchen) he usually shows up. Good forbid he might miss out on some treat or something.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> Yep. They know. They just option to not answer to it more than dogs do. I also feel they have names for one another and answer to one another when their name is called. I have seen it; and not just queens calling their kittens with a general queen call; but kittens called by name by their mom and coming when called.
> 
> Are you aware certain parrots name their chicks in the nest? Proven by science that they do this and that the parents and siblings from the nest continue to use the young birds' names to communicate when them after they are out of the nest and fledged.


:thumb:thumb:thumb

Really cool information, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sienna does know her name and also answers to her nicknames .. well .. knows that I called her and indicates same ... however, 99.8 percent of the time she isn't gonna come. She will look usually. She comes most often when I call the dog. I'll tell Rai Li "come on let's go in the bedroom" and she'll rush in front of us to get there first so she doesn't get locked out. This morning I told Rai Li to come on so I could put him in the bathroom (he can't stay out as he is a leg lifter 'sigh') and she rushed in front of him and got in the bathroom first. I had to pick her up (with her complaining about it of course) while he went in so I could shut the door.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know if they're going to categorize it as a name, exactly, but I'd say cats learn certain words you use around them and that your tone of voice is a huge factor, they will associate it with you talking to them and that it is accompanied by food or petting, so they come.

Of course, some cats couldn't care either way. Blaze would come running no matter what I said, Blacky comes a few minutes later out of the weeds or wherever she's been snoozing. It doesn't help that I hardly ever call them by name, they're "sweetie" and "baby girl" and variations on that kind of gibberish.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Artie definitely knows his name!! and all of his nicknames..he is one smart cookie!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! interesting! thanks for the input, so cats do know. I thought only dogs do. ET respond cos I call him day in day out, and there's usually only the 2 of us around, so who else can I be calling, lol. But look like those with more than 1 cat are able to get their specific cat to come by their names.


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

I think one of my cats knows his name and his nicknames. My other cat doesn't seem to know the difference between his name and the other cat's name, and responds to both. And I don't think my kitten has the first clue what her or anyone else's name is yet.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

kaikoura said:


> I think one of my cats knows his name and his nicknames. My other cat doesn't seem to know the difference between his name and the other cat's name, and responds to both. And I don't think my kitten has the first clue what her or anyone else's name is yet.


I guess it will take time. ET didn't know he is called ET until much later too. Now, I'm sure he do, cos he responded with a "meow" or a "umm...?" and turning to look at me, lol..


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Having had 7 cats total in my life (to date)...yes, most certainly, they know their name. When we had our litter of 5 all in one room, I could call out a specific name and only that cat responded. Cats never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Aug 11, 2011)

My cats definitely know their names. If I call one of their names, the one I called will come the large majority of the time, or will at least give me a meow in acknowledgment. Sometimes the other will respond, too, but not often enough that I think they are just responding to my voice. They also don't often respond when I call the dog.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

My two cats do respond to their names,but they aren't necessarily doing an about face when I call them and they are doing something else that's more interesting. If they are by themselves,they will come to me when I say their name only.


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

Petey answers to his name. A lot of times if I walk into the room and say his name he makes a sound which sounds like "huh?"


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

my cat doesn't know his name. but maybe it has to do with the fact that he's only had that name since he was rescued 8 months ago :lol:

i do hope one day he'll come when I call him. :daisy


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

"Prince" is that sound mom makes when she wants something from me. -- Prince

"Nikita, let's go!" is that sound mom makes when she's finished feeding the strays and is going up the stairs back home. I hurry when I hear that lest I miss her opening the door and remain alone with the strays in the building porch. -- Nikita

When mom says "Gatiiiiitaaaa" in that special tone, it means she wants me to go to my litter box. She knows I'm afraid of the other cats so I have my own box in my room, but even so I feel safer waiting till mommy stands by it and calls me to come. -- Princess Gatita

When mommy makes the sound "Hilda, come to mommyyyy" I remember that I needn't be afraid, hiss and attack a new cat in the feeding station, I can just jump on mommy's lap and be safe.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

My guys seem to know their names, though some respond better than others. Persephone won't answer to anything except "Per-sneff-anie" said with the extra "n" in there. I'm not sure why, but that's how she is. She's also a fickle and bad tempered kitty, so that could be part of it.

Papito answers to most of his nicknames with a cute little squeak.

Diablo ignores us no matter what we call him.

Daytona knows her name and answers to it.

Erek knows his name and several of his nicknames.

They all come to the word "treats" no matter how I say it and no matter where in the house I'm calling them from.


----------



## ilvny (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I believe that cats know they have a name. Princess will often respond when I call her, by meowing or approaching me.


----------

